# Phone Charger(s) in back seat



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cost me $25 and it's already paid for itself. Highly recommend this kind of setup. Pax love it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722RWLNV/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's what I do, except with one multiple charger. The second is hidden unless another pax asks for it.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

Where did you get the colored cord holders?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

kah5683 said:


> Where did you get the colored cord holders?


Click this link

BELUGA Cable Clips & Cord Management System with 3M Back-Adhesive, Desktop Cable Organizer & Computer, Electrical, Charging or Mouse Cord Holder (Pack of 8) (Multi-color) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011HTFUU2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I see drunk pax getting this caught up in their feet and trying to yank half my dashboard off.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see drunk pax getting this caught up in their feet and trying to yank half my dashboard off.


 That's why I have mine tucked in the back pocket of my driver seat. Instant five star if the passenger tucks it back in for me


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just make sure you check after each ride so if someone tries to sneak it out! Drunk people think they sneaky but surprise no so much.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> Just make sure you check after each ride so if someone tries to sneak it out! Drunk people think they sneaky but surprise no so much.


Luckily my USB port is in the center counsel and I taped the charger to the extension cord so it's sort of difficult to take


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yah but like I said doesn't mean they won't try.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> Yah but like I said doesn't mean they won't try.


The two that have I looked at and said they didn't wanna go down that road. They were good the rest of the trip. Haha.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

It's a good idea, Btw you can get it for 1/8 the price you paid on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-in-1-Univ...05&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------

